# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  ABD'nin RTE'si, ya da ABD'nin "Zübük"ü Obama

## bozok

*ABD’NİN RTE’Sİ, YA DA ABD’NİN “ZüBüK”ü BARACK OBAMA* 


*VAH BEYİNSİZLER VAHHH !*

ABD’de seçim olmuş, Barack OBAMA kazanmış; değişim kazanmış; devrimmiş; zihniyet ihtilaliymiş; o ABD’nin GORBİ’siymiş; Hz. Hüseyin Efendimizden işaretler taşıyormuş; Hz. Ali Efendimizin müjdesiymiş; Farsça’da anlamı *“O bizden biri”*ymiş… Vah *“beyin özürlüler”* vahhhh!

Zavallı gerçek zenciler Beyaz Saray önünde sevinç gözyaşları döküyorlar…

Dünyadaki ve bizdeki soytarılar, liboşlar, soroşlar, topoşlar, fettoşlar günlerdir göbek atıyorlar, gerdan kırıyorlar, popo sallıyorlar…
Neymiş, *“Hamdolsun”* (!) Barack OBAMA ABD Başkanı olmuşmuş…

Bu ne benzerlik Yarabbi… ABD’nin kenar mahallelerinden Kasımpaşa’dan… Affedersiniz; İllinois’ten seçilmiş bir siyahiymiş… Hatta o ABD’nin “Karaoğlan”ıymış… Dümbükler utanmasalar ABD’nin “Börteçinesi” OBAMA, ABD’nin “Ergenekon”u Demokrat Parti diyecekler…

RTE’nin seçilişine ne kadar benziyor değil mi? O da Kasımpaşa’dan çıkmıştı, güya “ezilenlerin” temsilcisiydi… Ama kısa sürede makyaj aktı ve *“Sonradan görme, erlikten dönme”* olduğu ortaya çıkıverdi.


*“OBAMA” PATLAYAN SOYSUZLUK BARAJI İüİN BİR TIPADIR…*

şimdi sizlerle bazı rakamları paylaşacağım. ABD’nin nüfusu 2008 Temmuz itibarı ile 319,5 milyon.

ABD’de nüfusu 1 milyon üzerinde 32 farklı etnik gurup var.

ABD’de en önemli etnik gurup (2008 Temmuz itibarı ile) Hispanikler 47,4 milyon. İkinci gurup ise (2008 Temmuz itibarı ile) 41,2 milyonla Zenciler.

Hispanikler’in yıllık nüfus artış hızı % 3,4; Zencilerin ise % 1,9; bütün ABD’nin yıllık nüfus artış hızı % 1,32.

Bu şartlar;

2008 başkanlık seçimlerinde Hispaniklerin diğer nüfusa oranı % 20,5; Zencilerin diğer nüfusa oranı % 17,8; her iki gurubun diğer nüfusa oranı % 38,3;

2012 de yapılacak başkanlık seçimlerinde Hispanikler’in diğer nüfusa oranı % 22,6; Zencilerin diğer nüfusa oranı % 18,5; her iki gurubun diğer nüfusa oranı % 41,2. Bunun anlamı 2012 başkanlık seçimlerinde Hispanikler’in istemediği bir başkan seçilemeyecektir.

2016 da yapılacak başkanlık seçimlerinde Hispanikler’in diğer nüfusa oranı % 25,1; Zencilerin diğer nüfusa oranı % 19,5; her iki gurubun diğer nüfusa oranı % 44,5 olacaktır. Bunun anlamı şudur; 2016 yılında başkanlık seçimlerini Hispanikler belirleyecek, eğer Hispanikler Zenciler ile işbirliğine giderlerse ABD Temsilciler Meclisinde % 65; Senatoda ise % 53 çoğunluğu sağlayacaklardır.

İşte sizlere ABD derin devletinin Demokratların Adayı olarak kırma, genç ve iddialı Barack OBAMA’yı, Cumhuriyetçilerin Adayı olarak da yaşlı, muhafazakar ve iddiasız bir Mc CAIN’i çıkartmasının sebebi. Başkan yardımcılarının seçimi de bu hesaba dahil edilirse Mc. CAİN’in kaybetmesi için her şeyin yapıldığı görülecektir.

ABD derin devleti ABD’nin ve Dünya’nın kaderine Hispanikler’in müdahil olmasını istememiştir, bundan sonra da istemeyecektir. Hispanikler’in başkanlık seçiminin kaderi ile oynamamaları için bir kırmayı 2008 seçimlerin aday yapmış ve seçilmesini sağlamıştır. Hesaplarıma inanmayanlar oturup kendileri de bir hesaplama yapabilirler. Onlara bir de etnik ve dini ayrımlarını net olarak bulabilmeleri için bir internet sitesi tavsiye edebilirim. *(**www.joshuaproject.net**)*


*ZENCİ SOYKIRIMINA SEYİRCİ BİR KIRMA: BARACK OBAMA*

Kırma OBAMA, 1996-2004 arası İllinois Eyalet Senatörü, 2004’te de Demokrat Parti’den İllinois Senatörü olarak ABD Senatosu’nda. Baba Kenyalı bir Zenci, anne ise Kansaslı bir beyaz. Peki, Neo-Con ve Semitik inanca göre soyu kim belirler? Anne mi baba mı? Tabii ki Anne. Yazımın başından beri OBAMA denen ZüBüK’e KIRMA dememin sebeplerinden biri bu; ikincisi ise üyesi olduğu İLLUMİNATİ bağlılarındaki yeri. Yani beyazlarla aynı statüde olması… Harvard Hukuk Fakültesi’ne girerken OBAMA’ya kimler kefil olmuş? Merak edenler araştırsınlar… En basitinden adı BARACK olanları bir bir akıllarına getirsinler. Göreceklerdir ki; adı BARACK olanların % 98’i MUSEVİ ve aynı zamanda YAHUDİ’dir. Baba OBAMA da nedense Harvard mezunu ve burslu (!) okumuş… Peki, Barack kimle evlendi yine bir Harvard mezunu Michelle ROBINSON ile.

*Gelelim daha önemli bir konuya;*

2005 yılı Ağustos ayında Katrina Kasırgası önce Louisiana’yı ardından da Missisipi’yi vurdu. Yani kırma OBAMA’nın senatör oluşundan bir yıl sonra. Yani o ABD Senatosu’ndayken. Ben ve kardeşim Hasan Hüseyin MEMİş o dönemdeki yazılarımızda, yırtınırcasına BUSH’t oğlu BUSH’un Zencilere karşı SOYKIRIM yaptığını bıkmadan usanmadan yazmıştık. Hatta hemen her gün yazılarımızda ölmeleri istenen Zencilerden kaçının yaşamını kaybettiğini ve toplam kaybı yazmıştık; hatırlarsınız… Sizlere şimdi bu kayıpların bugün itibarı ile net bilgilerini vereceğim. ABD devlet kayıtlarına göre;

Alabama 2
Florida 14
Georgia 2
Kentucky 1
Louisiana 1,577
Mississippi 238
Ohio 2
Toplam 1,836
Kayıp 705

Bizim edindiğimiz bilgilere göre;

Alabama 2
Florida 47
Georgia 11
Kentucky 21
Louisiana 2,843
Mississipi 798
Ohio 26

Kesin ülüm Toplam 3,748

Kayıplar 4,819 (Nedendir bilinmez hepsi de Zenci)

Toplam 8.567. Peki bunun adı, doğal afet sonucu ölüm müdür yoksa soykırım mıdır? Bir bilgi daha verelim ki taşlar daha iyi yerine otursun. Kasırganın 4ncü gününde toplam ölüm ve kayıp sayısı sadece 239 (yazı ili iki yüz otuz dokuz)

şimdi *“beyin özürlü” OBAMACILARA* soruyorum. Bu *“soykırım”* yaşanırken OBAMA senatoda bu konuda tek kelam etmiş midir? Ya da felaket bölgesine gidip katledilen Zencilere sahip çıkmış, hesaplarını sormuş mudur? Bir tek satırlık ifade bulun, ben söylediklerimin ve yazdıklarımın tamamını yutmaya hazırım.

İsterseniz şimdi, bazı eyaletlerdeki 2008 başkanlık seçimi sonuçlarına bir göz atalım.

LOUİSİANA; Mc CAİN % 58,6; OBAMA 39,9. 2004 seçimlerinde BUSH % 56,7; KERRY % 42,2.

MISSISSIPI; Mc CAIN % 56,4; OBAMA % 42,7. 2004 seçimlerinde BUSH % 59,5; KERRY % 39,7. Katrina Kasırgasından en büyük darbeyi alan iki eyalette halkın tercihi kendilerine karşı soykırım uygulamış BUSH’un partisi CUMHURİYETüİLER’den yana. Acaba neden? Yoksa oradaki Zenciler, yaşadıkları felaket ve soykırım esnasında kendilerini hiç hatırlamayan Kırma OBAMA’yı affetmedi mi? Ne dersiniz?

Bu arada bir başka sonuç daha vermekte fayda var. Maça Kardinali Fettoş Efendi’nin ikamet ettiği eyalette; Mc CAİN % 62,9; Kırma OBAMA 34,2…

*GERüEK ZENCİ ASLA BAşKAN YAPILMAZ HEMEN üLDüRüLüR, KIRMALAR İSE...*

Tarih Nisan 1996; Bill CLINTON’un Bakanı Ronald Harmon BROWN ve yanındakiler Hırvatistan’a uçtuğu Boeing 737’nin modifiye edilmiş bir türü olan CT-43 ile -bizdeki Fizikçilerimizin katledildiği Isparta’daki uçak kazasının (!) hemen hemen aynısı yöntemlerle- yaklaşma esnasında bir tepeye vururlar ve oracıkta ölürler, daha doğrusu böylece öldürülürler. Kazada (!) hedef alınan Ron BROWN’dır ama onunla birlikte CT-43, 34 kişiye daha mezar olur. Peki, Ronald Harmon BROWN neden öldürülür?

*Ron BROWN Hırvatistan gezisinden döndükten sonra, Bill CLINTON hakkında ifade verecektir. Eğer Ron bu ifadeyi verebilmiş olsaydı Bill CLINTON dönemi Nisan 1996’da sona erecekti. Yapılması gerekecek seçimlere de Ronald Harmon BROWN Demokratların Başkan Adayı olarak katılacaktı…*

*SONUü:* _Barack OBAMA, ABD’nin RTE’sidir. ABD’nin bir başka ZüBüğü’dür. Kırmadır. Zencilere ihanet etmiştir, bundan sonra da ihanet edecektir. OBAMA, Hispaniklerin ABD Başkanı’nı belirlemedeki üstünlüklerini ellerinden almak üzere aday yapılmıştır ve kazanması için bütün melanetlere başvurulmuştur. OBAMA ile ABD ellerindeki kanı yıkayabilmek ya da gizleyebilmek yolunu deneyecektir. Kısaca KüRESEL EşKIYA ABD’nin KüRESEL SOYTARISI BUSH gitmiş yerine KüRESEL ZüBüK OBAMA gelmiştir._ 


_..._


*cemyaren.blogspot.com*
*01.11.2008*

----------

